# Nortriptyline is my new best friend



## hope for my future (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello all, my name is Laura, im 25 years old and have had IBS- D for the past 10 years, progressively getting worse. Ive always been lactose intolerant, and was diagnosed with GERD and IBS in 2009. After countless attempts to stop my IBS-D, multiple tests done, and multiple embarresing experiences, I was talking to my friend and she told me about Nortriptyline for her IBS-D. I didnt believe it, a pill that helps with depression could help with IBS, so i waited a few years. Recently i graduated with my MSW and got an awesome job as a therapist/counselor, but my stomach issues started to effect me in the workplace, to the point where my anxiety got so bad about when I "needed to go", that I broke down and almost gave up. However, about three weeks ago I went back to my psychiatist and he added Nortriptyline with my prozac. ALMOST THE NEXT DAY, my IBS-D was symptom free. I am having bowel movements every other day now, solid and painless. My gas was pretty bad too before, now I pass gas about 5 times a day and its almost always smell-free. Knock on wood, my life is getting "back to normal". Instead of eating gluten free noodles and white rice everyday, I am starting to each normal foods again, but continuing to stay away from grease and dairy. I thank God everyday for making it through a day at work without issues. I hope this post helps at least one person, and if you try it, I hope you get the same experience as mine. Although my feet and hands have felt dry lately and I find myself drinking more water (probably a bit dehydrated), my boyfriend is happy to finally see me managing my IBS and so am I!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------

